
Indian ECommerce Industry to Grow $300B by 2030 - mudrarao
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/indian-ecommerce-industry-grow-300-billion-2030-mudra-rao
======
sidcool
Yes, my fellow Indians and I are adopting online shopping quite rapidly. My
only concern is Amazon taking over the shopping landscape in India. We need
stronger competition.

